# Places to stay around Oscoda



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm looking for a place to stay at in early Nov. so I can come up and do some fishing. A cabin out of town is what I'm really looking for, I can't find anything that's not on Lake Huron or in town. I stayed at some small cabins by foote dam one year, but I can't find the info online anywhere for that place.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't remember the name of any of them. Sand Lake Inn is about 20 miles from Foote. I think it's called Sand Lake Inn.


----------



## hawkeye68 (Jun 29, 2007)

Call the Dam Store and they will give you the phone numbers to the cabins across the street. Ph. #(989) 739-9979


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

outstanding web site
www.vrbo.com (vacation rental by owner)
people will deal that time of year


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I always stay at the El Cortez its located 2miles south of town on US-23.. Nice clean units .... There listed in the Chamber of Commerce in Oscoda....*


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *I always stay at the El Cortez its located 2miles south of town on US-23.. Nice clean units .... There listed in the Chamber of Commerce in Oscoda....*


Thats my favorite place to stay in Oscoda ,but I'm not sure how late in the year she keeps the cabin open anymore . I have not spoke to her in over a year , I know she was not keeping them open year round since Tim passed . 

The Oscoda Chamber has web site with all the resorts listed .

Larry


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We now stay at Barefoot Beach, very nice, very clean and very reasonable in comparison to most. http://barefoot-beach.com/getpage.php?name=cabininfo

We used to stay next door to El Cortez at Sand Castles Loved that place but the past few years they've started closing early in the fall season and now don't open til after Memorial day! :sad:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

We have stayed a few times at cabins in a place called "Dearborn something" or "something Dearborn." Price was okay and a short drive.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Kevin said:


> We have stayed a few times at cabins in a place called "Dearborn something" or "something Dearborn." Price was okay and a short drive.


I think it's Deer Born motel


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

LOL you could be right. Maybe it was Deer Born


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> Thats my favorite place to stay in Oscoda ,but I'm not sure how late in the year she keeps the cabin open anymore . I have not spoke to her in over a year , I know she was not keeping them open year round since Tim passed .
> 
> The Oscoda Chamber has web site with all the resorts listed .
> 
> Larry


*Larry:*
* Terri stays open through November for the deer hunters and closes up the 1st of Dec and heads to sunny Florida...and opens back up in March..... Just gotta love cabin 6...... or the condos on the lake!!!!*






​


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Where ever the ladies pictured in Reel screamers86 are staying is fine with me.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *Larry:*
> * Terri stays open through November for the deer hunters and closes up the 1st of Dec and heads to sunny Florida...and opens back up in March..... Just gotta love cabin 6...... or the condos on the lake!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

Blue horizon is a decent place. It is just south of the bridge that crosses over the mouth of the river on us 23. Bob will hook you up.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

greelhappy said:


> Where ever the ladies pictured in Reel screamers86 are staying is fine with me.


I second that! One for me and one for you.


----------

